# 2014 hg one



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Looks like they've just updated it. http://hg-one.com/2014-hg-one-grinder/ Interesting they've moved to stepped. Does seem to be 0.02mm adjustments (distance between burrs) which seems very fine but maybe someone more learned could confirm that for me? Other changes do seem minor. Suppose it is useful to be able to align the burrs at home if required. I don't think the tumbler looks as nice.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I read this last night and it got me wondering a bit. I have not yet marked my device with the button things they give you so hat you have a point of reference. I cannot really see what the new set up gives you, other than a pre-marked adjustment collar, although I am sure there re reasons behind it.

I suppose like most things, it is going to develop along its journey, though I think it is a mistake to alter things such as the shape of the collection barrel. I remember my first one came with a little steel cup that you used for weighing the beans into. That has been replaced with a stainless steel scoop that I diislike, It is really difficult pouring the beans into the grind path now and the boys must have been aware of this when they sanctioned the change. Still, onwards and upwards as they say!


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

As you say, I don't really see it as a big step forward, if a step at all. I'll be interested to hear from new customers. Price increase too of course!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

> Perhaps thats the justification then!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Neill said:


> Looks like they've just updated it. http://.com/2014-hg-one-grinder/ Interesting they've moved to stepped. Does seem to be 0.02mm adjustments (distance between burrs) which seems very fine but maybe someone more learned could confirm that for me? Other changes do seem minor. Suppose it is useful to be able to align the burrs at home if required. I don't think the tumbler looks as nice.


This link keeps coming up with not found for me


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Neill said:


> Looks like they've just updated it. http://.com/2014-hg-one-grinder/ Interesting they've moved to stepped. Does seem to be 0.02mm adjustments (distance between burrs) which seems very fine but maybe someone more learned could confirm that for me? Other changes do seem minor. Suppose it is useful to be able to align the burrs at home if required. I don't think the tumbler looks as nice.


Slight glitch in the URL posted. Try this one: http://hg-one.com/2014-hg-one-grinder/

DB


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

DavidBondy said:


> Slight glitch in the URL posted. Try this one: http://hg-one.com/2014-hg-one-grinder/
> 
> DB


Thanks. I'll update it.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> This link keeps coming up with not found for me


Sorted now boots.


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

I can see a stepped arrangement helping make adjustments easier as a clicking feel would give a better reference during adjustment IMO


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Anyone any idea on steps of 0.02mm movements between burrs. Is this fine enough.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Neill said:


> Anyone any idea on steps of 0.02mm movements between burrs. Is this fine enough.


No idea. Happy to stick with stepless. Think guys at HG went stepless to resolve a perceived problem with the burr locking collar slipping during grinding. Happened to me a few times. Pain in the derrière when it happened. You just need to be careful when tightening up the locking nut to make sure the adjustment collar doesn't slip. Think the stepped solution introduces a pin to prevent slipping.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> No idea. Happy to stick with stepless. Think guys at HG went stepless to resolve a perceived problem with the burr locking collar slipping during grinding. Happened to me a few times. Pain in the derrière when it happened. You just need to be careful when tightening up the locking nut to make sure the adjustment collar doesn't slip. Think the stepped solution introduces a pin to prevent slipping.


Yeah, multiple pins, or crenellations as they're referring to them


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Curious why they went with a large number of those pins, from a machining point of view it's harder to get several holes of tight diameter to fit into several pins. I understand why a single pin wasn't used (the hole would potentially get bigger with a lot of use), but two or three would be enough in my opinion.

Also (as I said on HB) everything looks very flimsy with thin sections visible on the photo above.

Regards,

T.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

dsc said:


> Curious why they went with a large number of those pins, from a machining point of view it's harder to get several holes of tight diameter to fit into several pins. I understand why a single pin wasn't used (the hole would potentially get bigger with a lot of use), but two or three would be enough in my opinion.
> 
> Also (as I said on HB) everything looks very flimsy with thin sections visible on the photo above.
> 
> ...


What do you make of the adjustment gaps 0.02mm steps between burrs. Is that going to be fine enough or am I going to end up wanting a grind between two steps like I used to on my macap.


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

I think it's more like 0.013mm = 13um, it was stated 75 steps per rotation, with 1mm pitch on the thread you have exactly the figure quoted (1mm/75 = 0.013[mm]). You have to remember there's machining tolerances involved (especially when using 25 pins on the carrier) which is why the figure 0.02mm was given. If you think about this in terms of angle movement on the collar, you have 360deg / 75 = 4.8deg, lets say 5deg for ease of calculations. You can see how big that is if you draw a circle, take a 90deg cut out of it, divide into two, which gives 45deg, then again in two, you'll have 22.5, then in two again for 11.25 and again in two to have something close to 5deg. You can also go further and calculate how that relates to a circumference change ie. how 'long' the move of the collar is. Assuming 120mm dia of the collar on 71mm burrs, you have a circ. of 377mm, so a single step would be a 377mm / 75 = 5.02mm circumference movement. Now if you have a HG One you can easily test this 'step', buy grinding at a set burr distance, then moving the collar by 5mm either coarser or finer and grinding again to see what difference it makes pull speed wise. Mind you this calc is with no tolerances involved, if you take their 0.02mm safe figure into consideration, you have 50steps rather than 75 steps (1mm / 0.02mm = 50) and this will then mean a circumference movement of 7.54mm.

I'd say that's plenty of movement, so I'm not so sure the resolution is good enough. Then again they wouldn't move to stepped if it wasn't tested before hand.

Regards,

T.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Thanks. I saw the 0.013 on the other post in their site. Unfortunately no hg one to test it on. I'm sure I'll hear some report before getting the chance to buy anyway and as you say, they will have tested it.


----------

